

Show HN: Introducing KA Lite, an offline version of Khan Academy - jamalex
http://jamiealexandre.com/blog/2012/12/12/ka-lite-offline-khan-academy/

======
stchangg
Congrats, Jamie and team! As a Khan Academy developer I can attest that this
was a substantial technical undertaking.

"While it's possible that within, say, 10 years, internet access will have
reached near global ubiquity, that shouldn't stop us from actively finding
ways to work around its current limitations, to reach populations in need;
waiting 10 years means letting already disadvantaged communities fall another
generation behind, perpetuating the global digital divide as we move into
whatever its next instantiation may be."

++. Kudos for highlighting (and tackling) the compounding nature of
inequality.

------
hayksaakian
this is a little ridiculous, three discussions on the same exact topic on the
home page at once? you can't tell me all of those votes were legitimate.

~~~
jamalex
The links are to three different blog posts, by various people who worked on
the project, talking about their (our) experiences.

